# Smallest installation of FreeBSD ?



## Spartrekus (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello,

I would like to make run FreeBSD on the Nokia N900. FreeBSD with ethernet possibilities, somehow. 
Tight space for storing the system is rather the case. Anyhow.

Would you what could be the smallest installation in terms of space (MB) that could be achieved?

Thank you


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 21, 2018)

I think mfsBSD has a real small install.
I was seeing ~170Megabytes with i386 nanobsd builds, which is pretty stripped out.
What about the FreeBSD mini-memstick version. That would be the smallest shipping installer. I don't know how much smaller the install is though.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 22, 2018)

I would say generally that to get an Arm phone working you would need upstream support via u-boot project before worrying about disk space.
There are no phones I have heard of yet running FreeBSD. What is the cpu in your Nokia N900?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 22, 2018)

Well the Nokia N900 uses Ti omap3 where we do have Ti omap4 in the source tree.
/usr/src/sys/arm/ti/omap4/

The phone is a Linux phone and you might be able to get it going. Ti is very helpful in their support of hardware.
A u-boot was available via Ubuntu 12.02 for it so you may find remnants over there in mainline uboot.

It won't be easy going though. Ask balanga  about unsupported platforms.


----------



## tingo (Jan 24, 2018)

postmarketOS (uses Alpine Linux) has instructions on how to install on N900: https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Nokia_N900
maybe those instructions are useful for any FreeBSD work too.


----------

